# I legit don't get how people can "love nature" with all the BS that happens



## City (Aug 27, 2022)

Forgetting that we exist for a moment, our world is based around the fact that you have to either wake up and live your day in fear of being eaten (alive), or live your day in fear of starving to death. And that's just the "average". I'm not even talking about the sin of being born slightly weaker than your siblings, or be bullied/killed by other animals when you're looking for a mate, or just being born without organs at random.

Some animals have to learn to run mere seconds after being born to avoid getting eaten (again, ALIVE) by hyenas.

Animals in captivity, if well-taken care of, live a lot longer. Of course, that won't stop good ol' mother nature to inflict illnesses such as cancer upon those innocent animals.

Then there's the double standard of humans only caring about animals as long as they're cute. Tough shit for everyone else.

I just can't take people who claim they "love" nature seriously. What's the point of loving something as fucked up as this? Our lives might not be perfect, but at least we don't have to compete for survival when we're toddlers. Or having to give up on life because you broke a bone.


----------



## HalfScoper (Aug 27, 2022)

City said:


> Some animals have to learn to run mere seconds after being born to avoid getting eaten (again, ALIVE) by hyenas


Animal babies are cute and savage, human babies are ugly and weak.



City said:


> Then there's the double standard of humans only caring about animals as long as they're cute. Tough shit for everyone else.


Guess why pandas and koala bears aint extinct yet, they wouldn't survive without humans forcing them to.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 27, 2022)

Also this is also all taking place on a tiny speck in a cold and desolate universe.


----------



## City (Aug 27, 2022)

Subtle Demise said:


> Also this is also all taking place on a tiny speck in a cold and desolate universe.


Imagine getting the gift of life and then you end up being a deer with defective genes that won't survive the first few days of living.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 27, 2022)

Nature for most humans means the calm and peaceful walk along flat ish ground among the trees or well worn trail up a mountain with little more than a biting insect to concern them.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 27, 2022)

Something can be cruel and beautiful.

e.g. women


----------



## City (Aug 28, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Something can be cruel and beautiful.
> 
> e.g. women


I can't see storks anymore knowing that the only reason they're associated with babies is because they eat baby rabbits and they tend to make baby human noises when they're about to be eaten.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 28, 2022)

City said:


> I can't see storks anymore knowing that the only reason they're associated with babies is because they eat baby rabbits and they tend to make baby human noises when they're about to be eaten.


Do they? Over the course of his life my dog nibbled more than a few* rabbits, baby ones making their first moves outside the warren being his favourite (also most likely to try to attempt camouflage/standing still rather than running and being slowest if they did). They were not baby human noises they made as they were caught and shaken/crushed, closest I have that people might have actually heard** is actually somewhat similar to normal guinea pig noises but panicked.

*at one point he was averaging one a day, most of which I was there for.

**the classic joke being what noise does a rabbit make? duh dum being the answer.


----------



## BlackZero500 (Aug 28, 2022)

what you describe is the exact reason why its beautyful. First off you have to comprehend the sheer fact that we ascendet to a level where we can even think of something as beautyful. That we can even comprehend how fragile this all is and how it works in spite of that fragility. I mean look at it that way, in many ecosystems if you take one part completely out of it, it should break down. But what happens when we do really remove that part? Its utter chaos for a while and then it adapts. Your whining about the cycle of life is so shallow that it hurts. We live and die too. Many of us arent better off than animals. The true beauty of nature is that no matter what happens, no matter what cataclysmic event or how much we try (consciously or not) to destroy it, after some time it adapts to the new situation and just moves on. Just imagine how many world wide cataclysms happened allready. Mega Vulcanic Erruptions, Ice Ages, Meteor Impacts, Whole Continents breaking apart, Oceans becoming wastelands, Islands and Mountains crumbling and new ones emerging, Species evolving and rising to the top just to go extinct again. Its unbelievable beautyfull to see nature just shrug its shoulders, saying "been there done that" and moving on. 

The biggest difference of the animal world from us is that we stopped adapting to our surroundings. we adapt and change our surroundings to our benefit. That has another kind of beauty in of itself but thats another topic.


----------



## City (Aug 28, 2022)

BlackZero500 said:


> Your whining about the cycle of life is so shallow that it hurts.


I'm glad you can jerk off to animals dying for no reason in a cycle of cruelty. Unfortunately, that's not a boat I'm comfortable in sailing.

We aren't even talking about a situation where you're like "oh I'm dying k". Everything on earth is hard wired into freaking the fuck out whenever we're in danger. And when you're being eaten alive and your body and mind is on fire telling you to stop being in that situation until you're no longer alive, that's really shitty. What's so beautiful about that? Oh wait, wE cAn AdApT. Cool, it's still shitty that gazelles only seem to exist to make the lions stronger and to make the weak starve, or that cancer is killing people for no reason. We don't live in an idealistic universe where we can look at things without consequences. We live in a world of PAIN.


----------



## mrdude (Aug 28, 2022)

City said:


> Imagine getting the gift of life and then you end up being a deer with defective genes that won't survive the first few days of living.


Everything gets recycled back into a different form of life so it doesn't matter. Take the dinosaurs for example. they were around for at least 165 million years, drank water and then pissed it back out. You are 80% water - so in essence your are 80% recycled dinosaur piss and 20% recylced plant life. Now being the universe is at least 13.5 Bilion years old and the earth is only about 4.5 billion years old, everything on earth is just recycled star dust. When YOU die, all the atoms in your body will be recycled. Some might end up as part of another animal or plant and some might end up in a futuristic sky scraper brick and when the sun dies and turns into a red giant the earth will be vapourised. In the grand scheme of things and the universe, your life only matters to you and a handful of other people that might care about you and that's it.
If you want to make the most of your finite, mi-nute time in this universe - try and live a good lfe, help people and do things that make you happy. If you walk around being a dick to other people, only caring about yourself and making other people miserable then you may as well have been that deer you wondered about.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 28, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Do they? Over the course of his life my dog nibbled more than a few* rabbits, baby ones making their first moves outside the warren being his favourite (also most likely to try to attempt camouflage/standing still rather than running and being slowest if they did). They were not baby human noises they made as they were caught and shaken/crushed, closest I have that people might have actually heard** is actually somewhat similar to normal guinea pig noises but panicked.
> 
> *at one point he was averaging one a day, most of which I was there for.
> 
> **the classic joke being what noise does a rabbit make? duh dum being the answer.


Are the rabbits invading your home or are you finding and killing them for fun? If you did it yourself, people would call you a psychopath. It´s not like your spoiled dog eats them. It is for fun or perhaps to impress his master.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 29, 2022)

City said:


> I'm glad you can jerk off to animals dying for no reason in a cycle of cruelty. Unfortunately, that's not a boat I'm comfortable in sailing



So what do you intend to do about it then?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 29, 2022)

And are the nature lovers in the room with us now, Mr. City?


----------



## elCerebrain (Aug 29, 2022)

Well, maybe those people are ok with the fact that we all are eventually going to die. It's a big deal because is frightening, but from a biological standpoint is perfectly normal...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Are the rabbits invading your home or are you finding and killing them for fun? If you did it yourself, people would call you a psychopath. It´s not like your spoiled dog eats them. It is for fun or perhaps to impress his master.


I was doing nothing. I live in the countryside and they are in all the hedgerows around here and 90% of the time by the time I realised it was not a passing cat scent he was looking into during a walk it was all over (that or it was a pheasant which was much the same). He also ate them, got a bit tougher in his later life with the larger ones where he could only eat most of them rather than all but he did eat them -- sometimes he would take them back but most of the time we were there for 20 minutes while he gobbled the lot and licked the blood off his paws. Equally if it was to impress me he never shared any, unlike the cats which routinely thought I might like (or was too feeble a hunter and had to be shown the way) the front half of mice.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 29, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I was doing nothing. I live in the countryside and they are in all the hedgerows around here and 90% of the time by the time I realised it was not a passing cat scent he was looking into during a walk it was all over (that or it was a pheasant which was much the same). He also ate them, got a bit tougher in his later life with the larger ones where he could only eat most of them rather than all but he did eat them -- sometimes he would take them back but most of the time we were there for 20 minutes while he gobbled the lot and licked the blood off his paws. Equally if it was to impress me he never shared any, unlike the cats which routinely thought I might like (or was too feeble a hunter and had to be shown the way) the front half of mice.


Sorry for assuming. I take it back.


----------

